# '90 new spindles



## my71fj40 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello, everyone. Been scouring the web for new spindles for my '90 Maxima. Found hubs(new) on ebay, but nobody, anywhere, has the spindles. It's going on 30 years old and needs a complete front-end overhaul. I'd prefer to do this just once and the the right way instead of nickel-and -dime, new-with- old, etc. You all get the picture. I would like to hand this car off to my son when he comes of driving age, but it needs a lot of work between now and then. Anyone know where I can find NEW spindles to go with those new hubs and bearings? I'm new to the forum, so any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're not going to find NEW spindles. They were discontinued by Nissan years ago and to my knowledge, there is no aftermarket option. Unless there is damage to them, there really is no reason to change them. If there is damage, you'll have to try and find good used spindles.


----------



## my71fj40 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up on the spindles(or lack of...); this is also what I've found-that there aren't any new ones. Just wishful thinking. My dilemma(and why I want new ones) is sort of a "just-in-case". You see, I've been driving around on the old ones for quite a while with a bad front wheel bearing(or one that's going out) and I may have damaged these- don't know. I've never done a front-end job on one of these, and I haven't pulled it all apart yet so I'm really not sure about damage. We'll see...anyway, thanks again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never seen a spindle get damaged on these from a bad wheel bearing. If something is going to get damaged, it'll be the hub.


----------

